# Does the PCA BCO require the treasurer to be a Deacon?



## BGF (Apr 15, 2019)

BCO 9-4 states:

_The deacons of a particular church shall be organized as a Board, of which the pastor shall be an advisory member. *The Board shall elect a chairman and a secretary from their number and a treasurer to whom shall be entrusted the funds for the current expenses of the church*. It shall meet separately at least once a quarter, and whenever requested by the Session. The Board of each church shall determine the number necessary for a quorum._

The placement of the word “treasurer” in the bold sentence seems to indicate that the person filling this role does not need to be “from their number”. Does this indicate that the treasurer does not need to be a deacon? Are they a member of the board? 

BCO 9-5 states:

_Deacons may properly be appointed by the higher courts to serve on committees, *especially as treasurers*. It is suitable also that they be appointed trustees of any fund held by any of the Church courts. It may also be helpful for the Church courts, when devising plans of church finance, to invite wise and consecrated deacons to their councils._

Does this have any bearing on the question? Emphasizing the role of treasurer on the higher courts seems to weigh in favor of deacons serving in that role on the local board.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 15, 2019)

What if there are no deacons?


----------



## BGF (Apr 15, 2019)

ZackF said:


> What if there are no deacons?


9-2 In a church in which it is impossible for any reason to secure deacons, the duties of the office shall devolve upon the ruling elders.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 15, 2019)

No, the Treasurer does not need to be a deacon - though The person filling the role of Treasurer reports to the Deacons in that capacity. 

In my church the Treasurer is actually a Session member, but he was the best person for the job... As it pertains to his duties to record and report, he does so under the authority of the Deacons.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 16, 2019)

The treasurer need not be a deacon. In fact, nothing prevents a woman from being the treasurer, since it is not an ecclesiastical office.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BGF (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. Given the word ordering, that’s what I surmised. Our church’s treasurer is stepping down and we are seeking someone to take his place.

Anyone care to share how they identified and chose their treasurers? Also, how do they function in your home churches? Is the position considered a part of the deacon board, answerable to the deacons? Or is the treasurer separate and reports directly to the session?


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 16, 2019)

Our treasurer is not an officer, but a member with accounting experience. He reports to both the deacons and the Session, depending on the matter.


----------

